# Digimon Adventure: Ψ



## Keishin (Jan 17, 2020)

Apparently the next season is not a continuation of Tri but it has 5th grader Tai as MC. It'll either be the continuation of DW1 or some kind of alternate universe deal.

Move this to Anime section pls


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 23, 2020)

Interesting


----------



## ZNeverLostZ (Jan 23, 2020)

Canon or not?


----------



## NW (Jan 23, 2020)

ZNeverLostZ said:


> Canon or not?


lol


----------



## Ren. (Jan 23, 2020)

Keishin said:


> Apparently the next season is not a continuation of Tri but it has 5th grader Tai as MC. It'll either be the continuation of DW1 or some kind of alternate universe deal.
> 
> Move this to Anime section pls


Please don't fuck it.
First Gothic one is re-imagined now this.


----------



## Adamant soul (Jan 23, 2020)

ZNeverLostZ said:


> Canon or not?



To Digimon as a whole? Yes, same as anything else that isn't explicitly stated to not be canon.

To Adventure? Probably not, it sounds like an alternate universe story like the Digimon Adventure RPG and the Novel.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Jan 23, 2020)

Maybe is a remake?


----------



## LawdyLawd (Jan 23, 2020)

How does one pronounce that symbol


----------



## Djomla (Jan 23, 2020)

321ice said:


> How does one pronounce that symbol



Psi.

But also, the trident. The fork of Neptune!


----------

